# riding pain relief



## niceclaret (May 18, 2012)

Hello All, I'm not a rider but I'm posting for the first time on behalf of an old and dear friend of mine. She has been diagnosed with Leukoplakia which, without getting too technical about it, is a pre-cancerous condition which causes hardness, splits and lesions in her private parts. As you can imagine this makes riding extremely painful. She loves her horse and is desperate to continue riding her.
My question is this: Does anyone know of a saddle attachment or something which can be worn which would relieve the pressure on this area? I am thinking along the lines of a spongy "doughnut" which would spread her weight away from the sensitive area but any ideas would be very welcome or any advice on websites which might be able to offer some help.
Thank you in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They do have seat savers..

Seatbone Saver

That's not the only version.. there are many. 

I'm so sorry for what your friend is going through... I can't imagine the heartache and hope that she overcomes it and can continue being with her horse and her family!

Welcome to the forum though


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow that is sad I hope she find something to help :-|


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Bicycle shorts. The butt is padded and they wick moisture away!


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

When my Nana broke her tailbone (not the same, I know, but similar area) she got to the point where she just *couldn't* ride in any of her existing saddles and she ended up getting two different Bob Marshall's - a barrel model and an endurance model - and for a long time those were the only saddles she could ride in without pain. Essentially, the seat is so soft and mold able that it relieved pressure on her tailbone and she was able to ride again.

I imagine that any well-made treeless would act in a similar way.


----------

